# Hobbs & Shaw (August 2, 2019)



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2019)

​​
Directed by David Leitch (John Wick, Atomic Blonde, Deadpool 2)

Production company: Original Film

Distributed by Universal Pictures​
Starring

Dwayne Johnson
Jason Statham
Idris Elba
Vanessa Kirby
Roman Reigns
Helen Mirren
​
not gonna lie, it looks pretty fun. The chemistry between the two is definitely pretty good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2019)

They went and did it and officially added super powers to the franchise. Fuck we are actually getting FF in space soon aren’t we?


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2019)

Someone said they would be fighting superman in this way when it was announced  

This started off as a street racing franchise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jonnty6 (Feb 1, 2019)

LMFAO!!!! They actually went with the super power shtick holy shit lol The moment these mfs stomped concrete and flew in the air at high speeds crashing into speeding 180mph cars I just knew lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Just waiting for these lot to have a race in space. Turning around planets like it's a mini roundabout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2019)

Dom was pretty much superhuman himself 

Hobbs too. Didn't he move a torpedo also flexed out of a arm cast


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2019)

wtf is this rofl


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

Hobbs once moved a torpedo, remember that guys? 

fucking ninja'd @Vault


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2019)

Um, why is Tdris Elba in a GI Joe Rise of Cobra power suit.  I'll watch it because it's going to be pure cheese but also am expecting Dwayne and Jason to team up again for the Meg sequel.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 1, 2019)

Jesus christ this is  amazing these madlads actually did it 

I'm half expecting a cameo of hobbs and dom in avengers 4 now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2019)

That decent down that building scene will be longer than the that runway involved in FF6


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks crazy and fun, I'm down for it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2019)

Take my money


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok, this looks lit to me. Cinema time for sure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> They went and did it and officially added super powers to the franchise. Fuck we are actually getting FF in space soon aren’t we?



I f@cking hope so!

Anyway -- the trailer made the movie look like a lot of fun in a silly, campy kind of way. It is strange considering that this takes place in the same universe as the original FF film...the small-in-scale, somewhat grounded in reality, original film...

Still bugs me that Shaw got a redemption arc, considering he killed the darkhorse of the franchise.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2019)

Vault said:


> Dom was pretty much superhuman himself
> 
> Hobbs too. Didn't he move a torpedo also* flexed out of a arm cast*



I don't think there's a single scene that encapsulates how ridiculous this series has gotten than that one.

and it's the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2019)

idris elba is perfectly casted as the bad guy. i hope he beats the shit out of roman reigns


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I f@cking hope so!
> 
> Anyway -- the trailer made the movie look like a lot of fun in a silly, campy kind of way. It is strange considering that this takes place in the same universe as the original FF film...the small-in-scale, somewhat grounded in reality, original film...
> 
> Still bugs me that Shaw got a redemption arc, considering he killed the darkhorse of the franchise.



Shaw's the coolest guy!

If you ask me what this reference is Martial...I swear


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2019)

Rectal Prolapse said:


> Shaw's the coolest guy!
> 
> If you ask me what this reference is Martial...I swear



Um.....


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Um.....



Don't do this to me...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Don't do this to me...



Sorry dude, I'm really bad with quotes. Once you tell me, I'll be like -- "duh!" -- but for now I am tilting my head quizzically.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Sorry dude, I'm really bad with quotes. Once you tell me, I'll be like -- "duh!" -- but for now I am tilting my head quizzically.



Remember when Naruto called Obito the coolest guy during the war? I was comparing it to the Shaw situation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Remember when Naruto called Obito the coolest guy during the war? I was comparing it to the Shaw situation.



Ooooooh.

I'm not going to lie, even though I read the manga up until it's conclusion...I had been somewhat 'checked out' by the time the big war went down.

But that's a good comparison. Sometimes being 'cool' is enough to redeem atrocities in cinema.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2019)

If this series was taken for anything other then laughs and spectacle, than maybe people would care about about Shaw's redemption.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> If this series was taken for anything other then laughs and spectacle, than maybe people would care about about Shaw's redemption.



Fair point...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2019)

Gonna miss tyrese


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2019)

A black super powered villain named Brixton

@Vault 
@Speedy Jag.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2019)

Detective said:


> A black super powered villain named Brixton
> 
> @Vault
> @Speedy Jag.


That cracked me up so fucking much. Maybe next time it's a super powered Indian/Bengali guy and they call him Stratford. 

I fucking swear


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2019)

Vault said:


> That cracked me up so fucking much. Maybe next time it's a super powered Indian/Bengali guy and they call him Stratford.
> 
> I fucking swear



Call the animal loving dude Catford fam.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2019)

I wonder what’s Dom gonna say about all of this


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I wonder what’s Dom gonna say about all of this



You don't turn your back on family.


----------



## teddy (Feb 3, 2019)

@Detective we watching this right, homie? it's from the director of john wick and everything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2019)

teddy said:


> @Detective we watching this right, homie? it's from the director of john wick and everything



Day 1 dude, if only for us to study and incorporate new quotes/concepts to mock other NF members with going forward.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2019)

Y'all still listen to Double Toasted right? 

Review gonna be fire


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2019)

So excited


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2019)

Alot of people didn't know this movie existed before the SB...are people really that out of the loop?


----------



## Djomla (Feb 5, 2019)

Nobody wants to steal DVDs no more.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Alot of people didn't know this movie existed before the SB...are people really that out of the loop?



Short answer: Yes

Long answer: Typically most common film viewers don't keep up with production news, early trailers, and progress for upcoming films like we do.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 5, 2019)

Character  posters


----------



## Sassy (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm intrigued yet skeptical. Hoping it'll be interesting enough to get a chuckle.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 7, 2019)

This shit bout to be doper than Equilibrium.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm gonna like it. For all the people making jokes, you still gonna watch it. Like it and all that jazz. I will say this. It will be more fun than some super hero movies they got coming out this year.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> It will be more fun than some super hero movies they got coming out this year.


Nah.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nah.



You mean yeah.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You mean yeah.


Nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nope.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2019)

day 1


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 14, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> You mean yeah.


Well, I'm pretty confident it's gonna be better than the Dark Phoenix movie.


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2019)

Yeah these guys are metas now without a doubt 

Hobbs doing his best Captain America impression


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

jesus


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 18, 2019)

They truly stopped giving a fuck


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 18, 2019)

Also that trailer pretty much showed the whole movie lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2019)

Vault said:


> Yeah these guys are metas now without a doubt
> 
> Hobbs doing his best Captain America impression


Indeed. Black Superman punched him and he didn't even lose a tooth.


~VK~ said:


> Also that trailer pretty much showed the whole movie lol.


Meh people will watch it for the spectacle anyway.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2019)

If He’s a superhuman then what the fuck is Hobbs?


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 18, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> If He’s a superhuman then what the fuck is Hobbs?


Samoan Thor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Samoan Thor.


Maui ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2019)

LOL!

I loved every minute of that absurd, campy, stupid trailer. It looks amazingly ridiculous.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2019)

was the Shaw sister mentioned before ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2019)

> 2001: Street Racing
> 2019: Black Superman
> 2040: Fast And Furious Infinity War

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2019)

Almost forgot that this all came from street racing movies.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> jesus


This is too funny. I have to stop watching the trailer so i won't spoil myself.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2019)

No way I'm missing this.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2019)

That part with all of the Samoans was really stupid.  Smh.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2019)

It's like a Bollywood movie made by Hollywood.

And I fucking love it.

Also Samoan Wakanda


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2019)

Vault said:


> Yeah these guys are metas now without a doubt
> 
> Hobbs doing his best Captain America impression



Mate, what the fuck, right?   

This dude pulling down the helicopter on handed, OMG


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That part with all of the Samoans was really stupid.  Smh.



To be honest, I felt embarassed to witness that, and I am not even Samoan. That was cringeworthy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 21, 2019)

Detective said:


> To be honest, I felt embarassed to witness that, and I am not even Samoan. That was cringeworthy


That fat ass universal check wasnt embarassing


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2019)

Detective said:


> To be honest, I felt embarassed to witness that, and I am not even Samoan. That was cringeworthy


Why didnt brixtons guys (still lol) just mow em down with guns soon as they charged with sticks


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2019)

You guys think that scene looked stupid; I think it showcased how absurdly over-the-top it's going to be... and it ties into one of the previous films, where he taught his daughters soccer team that whole war chant thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2019)

!!!!!!!!!!



> *EXCLUSIVE – Keanu Reeves to Have Significant Role in ‘Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw’*



(rumor for now)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2019)

just imagining Statham, Rock, Elba and Reeves in 1 action movie together makes my chest hair grow


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2019)

How did we come to this? No seriously, how did things get to this? This was a racing franchise. 

This is just so stupid, why?

Normally I would avoid something like this, but...this is just so bad that it is good.

I just can't turn away from this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> How did we come to this? No seriously, how did things get to this? This was a racing franchise.


Racing got boring, so they decided to go a different direction. And they soon realized the wackier they made things the more money they made..so here we are.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Racing got boring, so they decided to go a different direction. And they soon realized the wackier they made things the more money they made..so here we are.


Why did racing get boring?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2019)

Because you touch yourself at night


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2019)

The Samoan part
The genetically altered part

What have these movies become?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 25, 2019)

You guys don't even know how crazy this movie is aiming to be because


*Spoiler*: __ 



han was spotted on set


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 26, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because you touch yourself at night


My technique is better for me that anyone else's but that is not an argument.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> You guys don't even know how crazy this movie is aiming to be because
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

If this movie really wanted to be crazy, it would have dinosaurs.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> You guys don't even know how crazy this movie is aiming to be because
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


THAT’S A FUCKING LIE!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 27, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> If this movie really wanted to be crazy, it would have dinosaurs.



They're saving the Jurassic Park crossover for 10


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> If this movie really wanted to be crazy, it would have dinosaurs.


or robots in disguise


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2019)

*Fast & Furious: Jurassic Drift*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 29, 2019)

During Endgame I was expecting to see la familia to show up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 30, 2019)

Wait, they aint counting this as Fast 9? Oh well. 

And this should have been this called Deckard and Hobbs (a la Calvin and Hobbs). But, eh, Rock's character gets first billing I guess.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Almost forgot that this all came from street racing movies.


They stole DVD players in the first movies...

Then again, I don't know how an indestructible criminal with a body count in the hundreds is any different from Toretto at this point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

so current rumor is that *both* Reynolds and Keanu will be in this 

in minor roles, but potentially expanded in a sequel (and Keanu may become the main villain of the sequel)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2019)

so basically this is now F&F Civil War of Tony vs Cap Diesel vs Rock


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2019)

Fast and Furious Extended Universe. I'm here for it.

My hope is they don't kill Elba and it is just like the fucking Mario Bros wackiness that the other movies have where the villain just becomes their friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2019)

Even the Batpod making a cameo in this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2019)

i need this in my veins

day ONE



Hobbs hitting on Shaws sister


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2019)

The bike stunts look awesome!


----------



## Amol (Jun 29, 2019)

I am not watching trailer of this movie. No way. 
Movie seems awesome from what I heard. 
If only Avengers had called these guys against Thanos.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 2, 2019)

At this point I’m expecting Hobbs to break walls with his bare hands, catch up to race cars while running and lift a small truck by himself.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2019)

Hobbs muscles are invulnerable tbh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (Jul 2, 2019)

Mad Respect


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Just waiting for these lot to have a race in space. Turning around planets like it's a mini roundabout.



Our dreams is almost realized, brother!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 28, 2019)

Before the movie comes out y'all just remember I said they bring han back from the dead and nobody believed me.

One week left. Then, justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Our dreams is almost realized, brother!


@mr_shadow


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2019)

F&F: Saturn Drift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2019)

> using NOS in space


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Our dreams is almost realized, brother!


0-light speed in 2 seconds flat


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2019)

in 2030 crossover race - Dom vs Millenium Falcon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> in 2030 crossover race - Dom vs Millenium Falcon


Fast and the Furious x the Avengers


The Furious Avengers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Furious Avengers


That what the will be when Dom and the family kick their asses


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fast and the Furious x the Avengers
> 
> 
> The Furious Avengers


"get this man a car"


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 31, 2019)

This movie seems like the rock just says to the directors

Make me look as badass as possible and I can never struggle 

He's annoying


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 31, 2019)

Still waiting on Fast and the Furious x Transformers collab.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2019)

Freechoice said:


> This movie seems like the rock just says to the directors
> 
> Make me look as badass as possible and I can never struggle
> 
> He's annoying


How?  He was in the hospital for almost a whole F&F movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How?  He was in the hospital for almost a whole F&F movie.


That was in Diesels movie


This is Rocks movie


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks good enough, planning. on watching it on Saturday.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 31, 2019)

Id watch Black Superman even if it was 0%


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2019)

imagine if this outgrosses F&F9


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 1, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> even I can't deny that Idris has the sexiest male accent I've ever heard.



Cumberbatch?


"Carefuuuuul Akeeeeeela" 

Even his american accent in dr strange


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Cumberbatch?
> 
> 
> "Carefuuuuul Akeeeeeela"
> ...


I mean, its good but did you skipped over Jeremy Irons to go to Cumberbatch?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2019)

Effortless


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 1, 2019)

I mean I guess larry king's pretty sexy too, weird pull though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2019)

will Black Superman join Rocks own La Familia ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2019)

inb4 in 2030 - *F&F Civil War
*
Rock vs Diesel

he is my friend family
.. so was I


----------



## MShadows (Aug 1, 2019)

If anyone goes to see this today tell me if the action is good.

I’ll decide if I’ll go see it based on that.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 2, 2019)

@Shiba D. Inu @Mider T

I was right 





> Mr. Johnson, 47, enlists producers, editors and fight coordinators to help make sure he always gives as good as he gets.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 2, 2019)

Freechoice said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Mider T
> 
> I was right


The Rock vs Garp


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2019)

Freechoice said:


> @Shiba D. Inu @Mider T
> 
> I was right


Gives good as he gets doesn’t imply what you think it implies tho.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 2, 2019)

Wasn't there a scuffle in fast five because vin deisel didn't want to lose the fight and neither did the rock? Or was that just tabloid stuff because of their feud...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

Probs gonna see this tonight.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

Just saw the movie, probably the most fun and exciting in this series since 2 Fast 2 Furious.  Not sure how to feel that we're at the level of cyborgs now though.

Not gonna lie everytime they said "Black Superman" I thought of our @Black Superman 

Hattie is hot.  She's a big reason I saw the movie.

Heh...Kevin Hart rode that buddy wave into getting a part in the film.  Not sure how Ryan Reynolds ended up with a part though.

 @ Mike Oxmaul.  This movie was pretty raunchy and risque actually.

So...we just gonna not mention that Deckard Shaw killed Han?

Helen Mirren looks similar enough to Hattie and Deckard that she could pass for their mother.

Kinda squick when the professor had his neck snapped.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2019)

Mider T said:


> *Just saw the movie, probably the most fun and exciting in this series since 2 Fast 2 Furious.  Not sure how to feel that we're at the level of cyborgs now though.*
> 
> Not gonna lie everytime they said "Black Superman" I thought of our @Black Superman
> 
> ...



Ok that's enough with the trolling Mider


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

Next up...aliens!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2019)

I saw it. It was entertaining, going for deliberate cheesiness. But it also was a little too long.

Has Owen Shaw been scrubbed from continuity? I didn't catch a single reference to his existence, for all of the themes surrounding family.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Has Owen Shaw been scrubbed from continuity? I didn't catch a single reference to his existence, for all of the themes surrounding family.


There was a quick reference to him but it makes sense they wouldn't harp too much on him, story is about Redemption.  Just seemed weird that the mother never brought him up though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 2, 2019)

So... they really didn't resurrect han?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> So... they really didn't resurrect han?


Why would you think they would? That's a stupid idea that wasn't even rumored.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2019)

Mider T said:


> There was a quick reference to him but it makes sense they wouldn't harp too much on him, story is about Redemption.  Just seemed weird that the mother never brought him up though.



I mean -- I get it... Owen was much more villainous than Deckard anyway, but it's just strange. 

What was the quick reference? I missed that.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

I can't believe I didn't realize it until just now but Hattie is Princess Margaret from The Crown.



MartialHorror said:


> I mean -- I get it... Owen was much more villainous than Deckard anyway, but it's just strange.
> 
> What was the quick reference? I missed that.


Deckard said something about Hobbs killing his brother.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I can't believe I didn't realize it until just now but Hattie is Princess Margaret from The Crown.
> 
> 
> Deckard said something about Hobbs killing his brother.



But he didn't... Owen is fine in "Fate of the Furious", even helping saving the day... Or was Owen killed after that off-screen?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeah it seemed the movie implied that Owen Shaw was somehow killed off-screen. But the movie was driven to make Hobbs and Shaw end up viewing each other as brothers, maybe what Shaw meant was that he previously considered someone else that was non-blood relative a brother too.

Anyway, the movie was fun and the action delivered.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Curious to see who is the mastermind behind Eteon.

And wasn't expecting to see Ryan Reynolds here. Was a surprise.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so is Han alive?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so is Han alive?



no.

Although it's not like this franchise is above asspulling someone from the dead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2019)

So there's a theory that "Hobbs and Shaw" takes place in 2022, after "Fast and the Furious 9", based on 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Brixton being listed as deceased in 2014 and Shaw saying he killed him 8 years ago. It's theorized Owen might die in Fast 9, but that's still a stretch as to why no one mentions him, as presumably his death would've been recent. 

When Shaw says "You made me kill my own brother", I thought it was obvious he was referring to him having supposedly killed Brixton, whom he used to be close with. 

Maybe Owen was adopted when they were a little older? He doesn't seem to have the same accent as the others. 




by the way, one line in the movie does indirectly reference Han, implying Deckard feels remorse over it. This makes Owen's survival seem even stranger, as he was much more vicious and has never given any indication he feels remorse. 

Even though Deckard is more popular, I actually thought Owen was the best villain the franchise has yet to see, so I've never been thrilled that each sequel has done its best to undermine by him. Deckard is supposed to be his more dangerous brother, but it never seemed like Deckard was as effective in handling the heroes. I'm also not going to lie, I don't remember Charlize Theron's character that well, but they try to do the "she was behind him all along...", which is funny, because wasn't Owen the man behind the baddie from "Fast and Furious (4)"? So she was the woman behind the man behind the man who was once considered dangerous, lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2019)

Just saw this

Was pretty awesome

I definitely rate this overall above ff6 and ff8
And pure action wise its probably better than any ff

Brixton is my favorite franchise villain atm, he IS Black Superman 
His super bike was maybe the coolest vehicle in the franchise

Sister Shaw is the most badass female character since Furiosa 


I want this to make all the money, to get a sequel


Diesel was the problem


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2019)

Not sure what is supposed to have happened to Owen

Im assuming hes still alive tho

And Deckard > Owen, easily



Curious if the cult leader is Hobbs dad ? Prly not


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2019)

I still miss Brian 


In my opinion *if* Brian was still in - then you need Dom too

But without Brian - nah, not necessarily


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2019)

Who played that Moscow girl that kissed Deckard ?

She fine


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh yeah, the italian job reference and Reynolds were great


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2019)

Btw theres 3 mid credits scenes and 1 post crefits


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2019)

This was hilarious. 

It goes on for a little too long and I disliked all of the sequel set-up in the movie, but overall this was  enjoyable.

7/10, wouldn't mind watching again.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Curious to see who is the mastermind behind Eteon.


Guessing Hobbs' father.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Guessing Hobbs' father.



I hope that. That would somehow be too farfetched, even for this. 

But I wouldn't be surprised if they did that. He clearly has some history with Hobbs and that might be why he wanted Brixton to turn them. It also seems strange how they never really say what happens to Hobb's father.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Who played that Moscow girl that kissed Deckard ?
> 
> She fine


 it was Eiza Gonzalez
aaand she will apparently be in Godzilla vs Kong too 

My Queen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2019)

China save us 


still maybe the final WW gross will be good enough


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Tyrese lucky they haven’t killed him off yet and the reason he isn’t killed off yet is because no one would miss him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2019)

Ff9 family has lost 2 baldies 

No Brian, no Hobbs, no Shaw .. i dont think John Cena will be enough


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2019)

Thats without China


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2019)

Ouch. Looks like another summer 2019 box office disappointment, although it's too early to say that this is a bomb. Is it really performing below expectations? I had heard that they were expecting between 60-65 million. It might have legs, as "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark" is not aiming for the same audience.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 5, 2019)

Ff films always do better overseas and in china than domestic


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ff films always do better overseas and in china than domestic


I mean Taiwan is in there  @mr_shadow


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2019)

I half-expected Hattie to effortlessly defeat Hobbs in that back alley fight, despite the massive size difference. Y'know, because Feminism.

Was legit surprised that it didn't happen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2019)

Ff has good gender balance IMO


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2019)

i heard this movie was shit. is that true?

probably roman's fault


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2019)

Power levels....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2019)

Enjoyed the movie. Definitely could've been shorter, though. Some of the dialogue scenes just went on and on. I was also surprised to see a couple of actors in this one that I wasn't expecting.

I hope Owen Shaw shows up if they decide to make another.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 17, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I half-expected Hattie to effortlessly defeat Hobbs in that back alley fight, despite the massive size difference. Y'know, because Feminism.
> 
> Was legit surprised that it didn't happen.


The Rock, Republican...

Statham, douchebag.

We are in good hands, it will al feel 90's when it comes to that.

I enjoyed the fuck out of this.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 17, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I half-expected Hattie to effortlessly defeat Hobbs in that back alley fight, despite the massive size difference. Y'know, because Feminism.
> 
> Was legit surprised that it didn't happen.


I'm surprised that the highly trained special agent didn't just pull out a tazer. And that the fate of the world came down to a bunch of people with sticks and vintage cars vs. a small terror cell. Even though the CIA knew most of what was going on for most of the movie. But Fast and Furious isn't the kind of movie where you ignore logic, its the kind of movie where logical failings are waved in front of your face until it distracts from the movie, and the fans expect you to love them anyway.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 18, 2019)

Maybe if this movie had brought back han it would be more successful.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 19, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Maybe if this movie had brought back han it would be more successful.


Bring back Leon.



He can do his own stunts well as proven by Sinners and Saints.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 19, 2019)

Who


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 19, 2019)

Apparently jason mamoa was originally going to be rock's samoan family, not the wrestler guy. Scheduling conflicts messed it up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Apparently jason mamoa was originally going to be rock's samoan family, not the wrestler guy. Scheduling conflicts messed it up.



I heard that it was his Cliff Curtis's character who he was supposed to play (the eldest brother). While Roman Reigns looks a like like Jason Momoa, it wouldn't make sense to get the breakout star of "Aqua Man" in a near-non speaking role.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 19, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I heard that it was his Cliff Curtis's character who he was supposed to play (the eldest brother). While Roman Reigns looks a like like Jason Momoa, it wouldn't make sense to get the breakout star of "Aqua Man" in a near-non speaking role.



That's right, yeah. 

...I didn't see the movie so I just assumed reigns was the main samoan relation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's right, yeah.
> 
> ...I didn't see the movie so I just assumed reigns was the main samoan relation.



No. He does have a steamy love scene with Jason Statham though.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2019)

what an anime betrayal


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2019)

Just seen this lol

Hattie and that chick in Russia are so fucking hot 

I wonder who’s behind Eteon?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 12, 2019)




----------

